# Synchro : iTunes ne peut pas lire le contenu de l'iPhone



## nokiwi (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone 4 en 4.0.1 jailbreaké, et depuis hier, sans changement particulier, je n'arrive plus à le synchronisé avec iTunes.

J'ai le message suivant "iTunes ne peut pas lire le contenu de l'iPhone".

Il me demande de restaurer, et du coup j'ai essayé de restaurer en 4.0.1 mais ça n'a pas marché, et j'ai à nouveau eu une erreur.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème?

Merci d'avance,

Eric


----------



## nokiwi (23 Décembre 2010)

J'ai désinstallé, puis ré-installé iTunes, je l'ai mis à jour, mais rien à faire, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur


----------



## nokiwi (24 Décembre 2010)

Bon, après avoir bien galéré, j'ai trouvé :

J'ai supprimé le fichier iTunes_Control\iTunes\iTunesDB en utilisant WinSCP.


----------

